# No More Tears solo w/Tabs



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey all,


Here's something for you to shred on over the Christmas break! Fun solo to play.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHwTMZhGA_o


Cheers!


----------

